# Scanner Not Found



## LucyLucy (Apr 9, 2006)

HP Scanjet 3400c.

This always worked when I used Windows 95, then Windows ME, but since I have started using Windows XP I have found it impossible to get this to work.

Have installed with original install CD, with latest HP XP specific drivers, have installed via setup.exe and through add hardware/device manager but when launching Precision Scan LTX I am told - 'Scanner not found' the scanner is properly plugged in via power and usb and is lit up ready to go. When getting info on it from the scanners/cameras folder in my comp I have: Status - Unavailable.

Occasionally windows gives me a pop up of a 'usb device malfunction' so I have tried using various cables but still the same result, so where am I going wrong? Does this sound like a genuine XP problem or a hardware problem?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

See if this helps.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=61835&os=228&lang=en


----------

